# House painting questions



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

My house is 4 years old now and when i moved in it was painted with the usual trade magnolia.

Around 3 years ago i painted the entire house with a much better quality Magnolia paint and it looks fine but i am now thinking of painting the whole place brilliant white or at least a white of some description.

When i initially painted i didn't do the ceilings but now i am wondering if i should consider doing them if i am to undertake the project of painting the house ?

If so can i just paint the ceiling and walls using the same white, lets say brilliant white or should i be using a matt for the ceilings ? As i am pretty much going to paint the walls with a silk paint unless i am persuaded otherwise ?

any comments would good, thanks


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

why you going for silk I like the soft sheen for bathrooms or kitchens but the silk will show up any inperfection much more than the matt would. I would get a trade matt the colour you want for the ceilings and paint everything walls and ceilings this will be the best cost effective and quickest way to blind out the magnolia then you have a base on the wall for a finish you are after


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

First advice is dont skimp on the paint or the brushes. Like a numpty I bought cheap and then found Hamilton paintbrushes and the better quality paints. The difference is well worth the money.

For ceilings I would use matt paint which tends to hide any imperfections and stops unwanted reflections.

Use a scrubbable paint on the walls.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I would use standard matt white emulsion on the ceilings..then brilliant white diamond matt on the walls.

As above, buy good quality brushes and roller heads..buy all materials from a Decorator’s merchant if at all possible!

Decorating is like detailing..it’s all about the preparation! :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

THE CHAMP said:


> why you going for silk I like the soft sheen for bathrooms or kitchens but the silk will show up any inperfection much more than the matt would. I would get a trade matt the colour you want for the ceilings and paint everything walls and ceilings this will be the best cost effective and quickest way to blind out the magnolia then you have a base on the wall for a finish you are after


no reason at all if i am perfectly honest. It is just something i have always done over the years as i always found it easier to wipe any marks or dirty hand prints from children.

My thought process was that i hate painting but i hate paying someone to do something i can do myself and as i work a 4/4 (weeks) rota i have the time and wanted something where i don't have to worry too much about cutting in which is why i thought that maybe i could use the same colour to paint the walls and ceilings or am i barking up the wrong tree ?

So am i right in thinking i'd be best painting everything in a trade white (that's probably what ceilings are) with a coat or maybe two and then using good quality paint for a final coat ?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Personally I wouldn’t use silk either..diamond matt on the walls is tough, durable and will stand up to wiping off marks without detriment to the finish.

It does depend on what look you want though..if you want a sheen finish then you’ll have to use silk.

There’s certainly no harm in putting a coat on the walls in the same matt paint as the ceiling as a base coat!

I would then put two coats of diamond matt (or whatever you choose) over the top.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Using the Matt as a base coat also helps show up any imperfections in the wall that require filling and sanding down!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> Personally I wouldn't use silk either..diamond matt on the walls is tough, durable and will stand up to wiping off marks without detriment to the finish.
> 
> It does depend on what look you want though..if you want a sheen finish then you'll have to use silk.
> 
> ...


that's good info and the more i think about it the more i realise that the silk does show up all the imperfections.

it is only because i have always used silk that i was going to do it. i will have a look at diamond matt as that seems to be pretty popular.

not 100% if i am going to paint the ceilings or not as it is a bit more hassle lol but i think using a trade matt as a base coat sounds like a good idea


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

If you’re not going to paint the ceilings I would just use the diamond matt as a base..you could thin it down if you wanted to?

Otherwise you’ll be buying two lots of paint..which maybe a waste of money?

That’s the way I’d look at it anyway!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> If you're not going to paint the ceilings I would just use the diamond matt as a base..you could thin it down if you wanted to?
> 
> Otherwise you'll be buying two lots of paint..which maybe a waste of money?
> 
> That's the way I'd look at it anyway!


hmmm certainly something to think about that's for sure. just looked at the cost of the dulux diamond matt and that was an eye opener lol.

I thought that maybe a quick coat of say just normal trade matt would take the edge of the magnolia as a base before i start with the good stuff or should i just go straight in with the diamond matt under the assumption that it will require 2 coats anyway thus saving me time and effort doing 2 coats rather than 3 if i went in with a base coat ?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Are you doing your whole house?

If so, maybe use the smallest room as a trial and test out the variables?

Personally I would put 3 coats over magnolia if I was going to white.

Diamond Matt is expensive but imo it’s well worth it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> Are you doing your whole house?
> 
> If so, maybe use the smallest room as a trial and test out the variables?
> 
> ...


Yeah the plan is to do the entire house from Magnolia to white. I think form what you have said makes perfect sense and that i will go one trade matt as coat one then for coats 2/3 use the diamond matt.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Good luck with it and let us know how it goes!? :thumb:

I’m doing our bathroom over the weekend..much rather be doing the car!!


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Just an afterthought but maybe you could get a trade card at your local merchants? Or negotiate some discount as you’ll be doing the whole house?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in a new build house and I have been in over 4 years. The walls are very porous so I used a Leyland white emulsion first then used dulux white trade diamond matt. You can just use a wet cloth to wipe away dirty marks, it's great


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Paul04 said:


> I'm in a new build house and I have been in over 4 years. The walls are very porous so I used a Leyland white emulsion first then used dulux white trade diamond matt. You can just use a wet cloth to wipe away dirty marks, it's great


Yeah mine was the same. Thankfully they have had some paint at this stage so an undercoat and the the diamond matt should do the trick.

Is the diamond matt worth the extra then as it is £42 for 5L and i'm gonna need a fair bit for 2 coats in the entire house ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CharliesTTS said:


> Good luck with it and let us know how it goes!? :thumb:
> 
> I'm doing our bathroom over the weekend..much rather be doing the car!!


I can't believe i am even contemplating it to be honest but i am committed now and i have another 3 weeks at work to plan. Not in any great rush to do it but at least i have a project for the colder months and will make some decent progress when i start.

Will start with my youngest's room as we are going for a fortnite inspired room and then the kitchen as i am mounting tv on the wall so seems a good a place as any to do next


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

danwel said:


> Yeah mine was the same. Thankfully they have had some paint at this stage so an undercoat and the the diamond matt should do the trick.
> 
> Is the diamond matt worth the extra then as it is £42 for 5L and i'm gonna need a fair bit for 2 coats in the entire house ?


yes it was for me but I only used it in the rooms which are used the most


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Paul04 said:


> yes it was for me but I only used it in the rooms which are used the most


Yeah i was thinking that last night about just using normal matt in some rooms and the diamond matt in the high traffic rooms but didn't want it to look odd or a different finish but i am still undecided at this moment


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Dan it's been 4 years - you will need to paint your ceilings otherwise they will look dirty when you paint your walls white! 

My preference is Permoglaze matt matt (not silk) - no plasticisers so the colour will not yellow 12 months later. You can buy it online. And two coats will/should suffice over magnolia

Depending on your roller cage a broomstick in the handle will make ceilings easier otherwise treat yourself to an extendable pole. Roller work for s quick, it's the cutting in which takes time


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

suds said:


> Dan it's been 4 years - you will need to paint your ceilings otherwise they will look dirty when you paint your walls white!
> 
> My preference is Permoglaze matt matt (not silk) - no plasticisers so the colour will not yellow 12 months later. You can buy it online. And two coats will/should suffice over magnolia
> 
> Depending on your roller cage a broomstick in the handle will make ceilings easier otherwise treat yourself to an extendable pole. Roller work for s quick, it's the cutting in which takes time


yeah you may well be right and in the interest of doing a "proper job" i probably should paint the ceilings too. i was just hoping to avoid it if i am honest. But like you say i don't want to finish and have nice new paint everywhere apart from the ceilings and regret not doing them. It will take a lot longer but will be worth it in the long run


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Heartily recommend Permoglaze matt matt - try it in one room and you'll be sold on it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

suds said:


> Heartily recommend Permoglaze matt matt - try it in one room and you'll be sold on it.


Trying to actually find any that is available is proving difficult as i am just having a look to see costs etc


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Bummer - got 3 cans from trade paint direct last autumn but currently out of stock. Notice Brewers seem to stock it in 10litre pots so definitely worth ringing local store if you have one nearby.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree with others about hamilton brushes and kit, worth the outlay which is very modest anyway.

Diamond matt paint is the only paint to use on walls where kids/dog might venture. Very tough and you can wipe it clean.

Have basically repainted the whole house now save hallways and some other bits.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> Agree with others about hamilton brushes and kit, worth the outlay which is very modest anyway.
> 
> Diamond matt paint is the only paint to use on walls where kids/dog might venture. Very tough and you can wipe it clean.
> 
> Have basically repainted the whole house now save hallways and some other bits.


Thanks, looks like i am sold on Hamilton brushes and i have even found a proper cutting in brush so hopefully takes away some of the pain as i hate that part.

I am also sold on Diamond matt as it is readily available, just going to probably double the cost of the house painting project but i'm fine with that as i would rather do it once and do it properly


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just to reiterate what's been said and you're looking to do now, use a quality paint and quality tools - a good quality paint makes the world of difference, especially with white as you need the extra pigment to cover up - cheaper white paint especially, tends to have less pigment and so more coats required...

I only use matt finish (of varying types) now and much prefer the look. 

Good luck and try to enjoy the process


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> Agree with others about hamilton brushes and kit, worth the outlay which is very modest anyway.
> 
> Diamond matt paint is the only paint to use on walls where kids/dog might venture. Very tough and you can wipe it clean.
> 
> Have basically repainted the whole house now save hallways and some other bits.


Never used the diamond paints so can't comment but we've always used silk paints. Having 2kids, a labrador and loving the outdoor life we've never had any problems wiping it down and keeping it clean. Generally use Leyland paint, not sure on it's cost relative to others just gone from recommendation.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Never used the diamond paints so can't comment but we've always used silk paints. Having 2kids, a labrador and loving the outdoor life we've never had any problems wiping it down and keeping it clean. Generally use Leyland paint, not sure on it's cost relative to others just gone from recommendation.


I am same and up until this thread i have always repainted my entire house with a good silk paint. Granted i have only owned two houses but that is all i know but i am prepared to give it a try.......i think lol


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

If your painting the walls and ceiling white, if your woodwork is white, you’ll need to repaint that too as it’ll be yellow in comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Did my whole House with white when I moved in Screw fix Vecta paint cheap and really good


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rf860 said:


> If your painting the walls and ceiling white, if your woodwork is white, you'll need to repaint that too as it'll be yellow in comparison
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it is white and i did wonder that as i really don't want to be doing that as it is a bit more of a project with having carpets most places


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

danwel said:


> yes it is white and i did wonder that as i really don't want to be doing that as it is a bit more of a project with having carpets most places


You just need to tape over the carpet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I asked my decorator what he does to make the job look professional as compared to the DIY amateur.

His answer was to use caulk, to fill the gap between the skirting board and the wall.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GP Punto said:


> I asked my decorator what he does to make the job look professional as compared to the DIY amateur.
> 
> His answer was to use caulk, to fill the gap between the skirting board and the wall.


Wouldn't an amateur do that anyway? I do.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

rf860 said:


> If your painting the walls and ceiling white, if your woodwork is white, you'll need to repaint that too as it'll be yellow in comparison
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When we moved in this house 4 years ago I said no more gloss for that reason. Skirting and doors, window sills I replaced or sanded back to bare wood and varnished.
Just paid off as we've redecorated 2nd bedroom, so just a quick emulsion and no worrying about glossing.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah mine are all white matt and not the horrible gloss that you used to see. Will have to give it some thought and see what my plan is.

Must admit the last time i did the project i used caulk as it just finishes things off and makes it look like a nice neat and tidy job


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would definitely recommend you go to a builders merchant or similar where they have a dulux mixey up machine and buy trade paint for anything that isn't Diamond matt white. The ease at which trade paint is applied is hugely different from the stuff you will buy in B and Q. I painted our kitchen with regular paint and it was hideous, everything else was trade mixed up for us and it was so much easier to apply I don't know what the heck they do differently but it was a joy to work with.

Some skirting boards, bathroom ceilings and odd bits are still left to do, I use a little Ryobi sander for the woodwork, then sand paper for the awkward bits. I think it is Dulux base coat we used first then a coat of dulux eggshell on top, looks perfect.

As others have said you need a skeleton gun and polycell decorators caulk for gaps along door frames and skirting boards, it is so easy to do and it goes off reasonably fast. Do that after sanding/stripping and dust removing the skirting boards, then paint the walls their first coat.

Hamilton brushes and rollers are ace, I have a selection including those cutting in brushes, they also make BIG deep paint trays which are a lot easier to use than the B and Q stuff. Also nothing Hamilton is that expensive that you can't bin it.

Can't remember exactly but our house was in need of a sort out and we are gradually putting it all right but its circa 3000 sq feet. The one thing I did do was buy a lot of Polycell undercoat for ceilings and walls, wipes out intense colours very nicely and covers over minor imperfections and the like. Works very nicely for ceilings too.

The external wood cladding and windows I am having a professional to do in spring, cleared out the gutters with my own long ladder and that felt plenty dangerous enough for me so leaving to experts.

Interior doors are all going to be replaced by oak veneer at some point so only redecorated the door frames. Not sure if replacing interior doors is a job for me or not, not generally a fan of wood work if I am honest.

I didn't bother taping the carpets, used a painting board, you shove it in between the carpet and the skirting board and it works well. In fairness a couple of the carpets will be replaced in due course once the pets have destroyed them and will be replaced with synthetic, the other rooms I decorated after taking the carpets out and the carpet fitters came.

You cannot imagine how much polyfilla I used, the stuff used for big holes, too. Near every room in this place had bloody great bolts in the walls somewhere to TV brackets. Had them all out and filled, sanded etc.


----------

